# X-Trail whistling in fan?



## KelS (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie here and have a question for anyone else with an X-Trail in Canada. Got in in August and absolutely love it, except for one thing... the fan makes a high-pitch whistling sound on all fan settings, but the higher you go, the worse it gets. And it also changes depending on which setting it's on (floor, front window etc.). When I had it in for the first oil change I asked them about it and they said that's just the way it is. I accepted it initially, but now that the weather is much colder and I'm using it more often, it's really getting annoying. My husband just turns it off when he's riding with me. He can't stand it. Has anyone else experienced this? I want to take it back to the dealership but though I should ask around first.

Thanks!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

We don't get the X-trail in the U.S. but it sounds like you may have something in the squirrel cage(blower motorwheel). I'm not sure how it is setup specifically on the X-trail but most all Nissans have they'r blower motors set up the same way. Under/behind the glovebox you should see a round black motor sticking down with 3 8mm/phillips screw that hold it in place. Just take out the screws, disconnect the 1 electrical connector going to it and drop it down. Just inspect it to see if there are any leaves/debris are in it. A lot of times a mouse will get in there and build a little house for themselves, causing problems. Good luck.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

I've got the exact same problem with my Canadian-spec '05 X-Trail SE. In my case as well, my initial inquiry to the dealer resulted in an "it's normal/could not reproduce" response.

My obsessive search for the source of the hiss has led me to the passenger-side tweeter grille, through which the side window defroster airflow passes. I'm not 100% sure, but I think the whistling sound is because the seal is poor between the dash duct and the outlet in the grille. I think the cold weather worsens the problem because the foam stiffens up and/or shrinks.

On thing I have confirmed, though, is that same speaker grille makes a rubbing noise every time I hit a bump, so I'm going to ask my dealership to replace it, and hopefully do something to improve the seal as well. I'll let you know if I have any luck.



KelS said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a newbie here and have a question for anyone else with an X-Trail in Canada. Got in in August and absolutely love it, except for one thing... the fan makes a high-pitch whistling sound on all fan settings, but the higher you go, the worse it gets. And it also changes depending on which setting it's on (floor, front window etc.). When I had it in for the first oil change I asked them about it and they said that's just the way it is. I accepted it initially, but now that the weather is much colder and I'm using it more often, it's really getting annoying. My husband just turns it off when he's riding with me. He can't stand it. Has anyone else experienced this? I want to take it back to the dealership but though I should ask around first.
> 
> Thanks!


----------

